# white spots/streaks on the glass, from my Mystery Snail?



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I do not know how to answer this one. I will try to get a picture when I get home. 

My tank glass is covered with white spots/streaks/smears. The streaks do not look like eggs, just white smears on the glass. My working theory is the mystery snail is causing this, but I have no proof. He is the only snail in the tank, and the otto's are the only other inhabitant that would be hanging on the glass. Does this sound familiar to anyone, without a pic? I only have my phone for a camera, so I am not even positive I can grab a good picture.

I first noticed it a few days ago in a localized area, and now I am seeing them everywhere. I have not tried to rub them off yet, so I do not have any tactile information to share yet.

Edit: I do not think it is Hydra.

Edit: I can not get a picture of the stuff with my phone camera. If anyone has an idea I would love to hear it.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm well before anything, try scrubbing it off.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Aquarium Gallery - little dutch Gallery


Best I could do for pictures. 

I siphoned off 2 gallons of water yesterday and rubbed one off the glass with the end of my siphon, it does come off. Maybe tonight I will have a better chance to just get in there and scrape it all off the glass at least. This stuff bothers me.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Interesting. I just checked the tank and all the mystery gunk is gone. I forgot to turn the light on when I went to work this morning. Coincidence?


----------

